# Neue und permanente MTB-Strecke in Mömlingen



## Sebb_ (29. Januar 2011)

Im schönen Mömlingen, auch bekannt als "Das Tor zum Odenwald", wird noch dieses Jahr eine permanente Mountainbikestrecke entstehen. Die Planungen sind schon in vollem Gange. 
Eines kann ich versichern: Diese Strecke wird ein Highlight der Region Odenwald/Spessart werden. Wer die Mömlinger RUM-Tour schon mitgefahren ist, kennt die Mömlinger Spezialmischung an flowigen Trails und knackigen Anstiegen, die so gut wie jedem Biker ein Lächeln aufs Gesicht zaubert. 

Bevor dieses vielversprechende Konzept realisiert werden kann, muss es aber noch eine wichtige Hürde nehmen. Am kommenden Montag, dem 31.01.11, entscheidet der Mömlinger Gemeinderat über die Verwirklichung der Pläne. 

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn möglichst viele Biker und selbstverständlich auch Bikerinnen ihr Interesse and dieser Veranstaltung zeigen und sich um 19.00 Uhr im Sitzungssaal des Mömlinger Rathaus einfinden könnten. Dort werden auch das Konzept und die Streckenführung präsentiert. 

Je mehr Interesse und Nachfrage schon bei dieser Sitzung durch die Biker kommt, desto einfacher wird auch die Entscheidung fallen. 

Wir zählen auf Euch und freuen uns jetzt schon darauf, euch hoffentlich mal auf unserer MTB-Strecke begrüßen zu dürfen. 



Bis Montag, 


Sebb_ für MTB-Mömlingen


----------



## mkolb (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich finde das eine tolle Idee.
Kann euch zumindest mal virtuell unterstützen.
Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyerax (30. Januar 2011)

Ich komme !!


----------



## spessartwild (30. Januar 2011)

Hi

werden versuchen mit ein paar Bikern vorbei zu kommen..hoffe es klappt 

Gruß Die Eisenbacher Fraktion


----------



## tyerax (1. Februar 2011)

JAAAAAAAA!

WIR BEKOMMEN DIE STRECKE!!!!

VIELEN DANK AN ALLE DIE DA WAREN!


----------



## MChaosbiker (2. Februar 2011)

Super !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro767 (2. Februar 2011)

Glückwunsch !


----------



## herr.gigs (2. Februar 2011)

gut gut! 

Hoffentlich gibt es auch tatsächlich genügend Herausforderungen und Trails!


----------



## derfati (2. Februar 2011)

Gratulation - das ist ja super! Bin schon gespannt. Wird es die Strecke schon in dieser Saison geben?


----------



## Sebb_ (2. Februar 2011)

Vorraussichtlich wird die Strecke Mitte des Jahres eröffnet. Bis dahin steht uns aber noch ne ganze Menge Arbeit an !!

Heute steht auch ein Bericht im Main-Echo, in dem über die Sitzung am Montag berichtet wird. 

@gigs: Wir werden uns bemühen... Evtl. entdecken  wir ja auch noch ein paar neue Schmankerl, die wir mit einbinden können


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2011)

klingt ja sehr interessant...

gibt es ein paar infos zu der strecke? wie lang, wie viele höhenmeter, rundkurs oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog01 (2. Februar 2011)

Gibt es einen Lift?


----------



## Nomis10 (2. Februar 2011)

@underdog: des ist eine Mtb runde also gibt es kein Lift


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2011)

Nomis10 schrieb:


> @underdog: des ist eine Mtb runde also gibt es kein Lift



nicht mal das:


----------



## moemlu (2. Februar 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> nicht mal das:



wenn ihr schon Trinken wollt, könnt ihr ja aus der Mümling schlürfen, die wird nähmlich überquert...

Zur Strecke: ca. 33 km und und was zwischen 900 und 950 hm 
schön gespickt mit einigen gescheiten Trails 

Versprechen kann ich zumindest, dass es keine typische Alpen-Permanentstrecke mit viel Schotter und Teer wird, Trail steht im Vordergrund 

Genaueres können (möchten, sollten) wir noch nicht weiter verraten, da noch ein paar wenige Absprachen fehlen, man will ja keinen verärgern 


Also dann bis zur Eröffnung
Lukas


----------



## bernd e (3. Februar 2011)

moemlu schrieb:


> Also dann bis zur Eröffnung
> Lukas



WANN???
bzw. wann ist die geplant?

ps. Glückwunsch zu eurem Erfolg, ich wünsche mir noch viel mehr MTB-Strecken mit überwiegend Tail-Anteil.


----------



## tyerax (3. Februar 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> WANN???
> bzw. wann ist die geplant?
> 
> ps. Glückwunsch zu eurem Erfolg, ich wünsche mir noch viel mehr MTB-Strecken mit überwiegend Tail-Anteil.



Hallo Bernd_e, die Info bekommst Du dann hier. Im Moment haben wir April/Mai ins Auge gefasst. Ich glaube eber eher an Mai.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec_Biker (5. Februar 2011)

bin dieses Jahr auch wieder mehr im Rhein Main Gebiet unterwegs und freue mich schon riesig darauf eure Strecke unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
Großes Kompliment an euer Engagement!


----------



## tyerax (5. Februar 2011)

Votec_Biker schrieb:


> bin dieses Jahr auch wieder mehr im Rhein Main Gebiet unterwegs und freue mich schon riesig darauf eure Strecke unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
> Großes Kompliment an euer Engagement!



Wir werden uns größte Mühe geben, den Ansprüchen die wir an uns selber haben gerecht zu werden 

Gruß


----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2011)

kann man schon mal nen teil der strecke unter die stollen nehmen?


----------



## tyerax (12. Februar 2011)

@ SHARKY,

im Moment geht gar nichts. Unsere fleisigen Waldarbeiter sind auf dem Streckenverlauf unterwegs um auszuputzen, sodass die nächsten 5-10Jahre Ruhe ist und die Strecke nicht mehr durch die harvester zerstört wird.

Sind heute einen Großteil der Strecke gefahren bzw. getragen,geschoben nicht gerade Materialschonend

Das wird aber, bis die Saison richtig anfängt wird das erledigt sein und wir haben freie Fahrt

Bist Du aus der Gegend?

Gruß

tyerax


----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2011)

tyerax schrieb:


> Unsere fleisigen Waldarbeiter sind auf dem Streckenverlauf unterwegs um auszuputzen, sodass die nächsten 5-10Jahre Ruhe ist *und die Strecke nicht mehr durch die harvester zerstört wird.*



wie darf man das verstehen? dachte, das ist eine offizielle strecke, die dann - meinem verständnis nach - auch von solchen aktionen wie waldrodungen und der befahrung durch harvester verschon bleibt?


bin nicht aus aber häufiger am WE in der gegend


----------



## tyerax (14. Februar 2011)

sharky schrieb:


> wie darf man das verstehen? dachte, das ist eine offizielle strecke, die dann - meinem verständnis nach - auch von solchen aktionen wie waldrodungen und der befahrung durch harvester verschon bleibt?
> 
> 
> bin nicht aus aber häufiger am WE in der gegend



 es wäre mir neu, daß Waldschräter irgendwelche Rücksicht auf Wald- oder Wander- geschweige denn MTB-Strecken machen würden. Sie müsssen nur zusehen, dass sie nach der Zerstörung des Weges diesen wieder herichten. Wie dann ein Singletrail aussieht brauch ich ja nicht ausführen, das ist uns wohl allen bekannt. Fakt ist, der Wald ist nicht genug...

Keine Sorge, die Strecke wird geil  und bleibt es dann auch. 

Gruß

tyerax


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
lese hier sehr interessiert mit ,da mein Revier (Groß-Umstadt, Dorndiel, Heubach, Breuberg ) glaube ich, hoffe ich ganz in der Nähe der geplanten Strecke liegt. Meine Frage : liegt die Strecke mehr so Richtung
Main/Spessart oder so Richtung Odenwald (Wald-Amorbach/Breuberg) ?


----------



## tyerax (15. Februar 2011)

@grobi-stollo 

Guude,

die Strecke grenzt an Hainstadt (Steinbruch) und geht zurück Richtung Mömlingen und setzt dann über Richtung Obernburg. Wir müssen halt zusehen, dass wir größtenteils auf Gemeinde-eigenem Waldgebiet bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (15. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Info !
Das hört sich gut an, man sieht sich !


----------



## gerald_ruis (13. März 2011)

Klasse & Glückwunsch 

Übrigens: Es wird noch mehr in der Region geben ...mehr kann ich noch nicht verraten. Aber Sulzbach & Mömlingen bleiben nicht alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MekusBoli (15. März 2011)

....Eisenbach....


----------



## bernd e (16. März 2011)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Klasse & Glückwunsch
> 
> Übrigens: Es wird noch mehr in der Region geben ...mehr kann ich noch nicht verraten. Aber Sulzbach & Mömlingen bleiben nicht alleine



Auch was in Richtung Lohr/Frammersbach oder eher in die andere Richtung?


----------



## sharky (27. März 2011)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Aber Sulzbach & Mömlingen bleiben nicht alleine



was ist in sulzbach? einfach nur ausgeschildert, oder auch angelegt, wie in mömlingen?


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. März 2011)

... wie ist der aktuelle Sachstand ?


----------



## tyerax (30. März 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ... wie ist der aktuelle Sachstand ?



In Mömlingen wird schwer geschufftet 

leider haben unsere Tierfreunde mit Schießgewehr große Bedenken der Streckenführung geäußert, welches Ihre Abschußquote verringern würde..(bzw. wir das Wild aufschrecken und vertreiben würden)....somit mussten wir den Streckenverlauf ändern...scheiß Demokratie...


----------



## ironhorse74 (31. März 2011)

tyerax schrieb:


> ...wir das Wild aufschrecken und vertreiben würden...


 
... bei einer Treibjagt machen sie doch nix anderers ! Dann sagen wir einfach bescheid, wenn wir duch den Wald schredden ...
Damit sie sich gleich positioniern können .


----------



## sharky (31. März 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ... bei einer Treibjagt machen sie doch nix anderers ! Dann sagen wir einfach bescheid, wenn wir duch den Wald schredden ...
> Damit sie sich gleich positioniern können .



  

auf signalfarbene funktionsbekleidung ist an diesen tagen zu achten


----------



## Sebb_ (1. April 2011)

Es gibt noch mehr erfreuliches von unserer Strecke zu berichten !

In letzter Zeit wurden häufig Beschwerden seitens unserer Rennradfreunde laut. "Das Wegenetz werde immer nur für Mountainbiker erweitert, die Straßenfahrer bleiben auf der Strecke!" Da wir es uns zum Ziel gesetzt haben, Gleichberechtigung im Radsport zu fördern, haben wir letze Woche erneut das Gespräch mit allen Beteiligten gesucht. 

Alle Beteiligten waren sich einig, dass mindestens 50% der Wegstrecke nicht auf Trails, sondern auf Straße führen sollen. Weil aber darunter das sportliche Erlebnis im Einklang mit der Natur leidet, kam uns die Idee, die ohnehin ruckeligen Trails zu begradigen und mit einer 2,50 Meter breiten Teerschicht zu überziehen. So können sich auch mehr als die früher angedachten 1200 Biker/Tag auf der Strecke bewegen. 

So dürfen wir uns bald die 1. Gemeinde Deutschlands nennen, die ihre permanente Mountainbikestrecke mit der neuartigen moosgrünen Asphaltdecke ausstattet. 

Also, wer dieses Zusammenspiel von Natur und Technik erleben möchte, der ist herzlich eingeladen, zur Eröffnung unserer Strecke zu kommen...


----------



## tyerax (1. April 2011)

...lol..sehr gut..Eröffnung ist dann am 1.April.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (1. April 2011)

tyerax schrieb:


> ...lol..sehr gut..Eröffnung ist dann am 1.April.....



1. April 1901 

Sepp, netter versuch


----------



## tyerax (9. April 2011)

Heute ist Strecken -  Eröffnung in Fürth.

Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## bernd e (11. April 2011)

tyerax schrieb:


> Heute ist Strecken -  Eröffnung in Fürth.
> 
> Da bin ich mal gespannt.



Hi,
gib bitte Info was für ne Strecke (Art) das ist und gibt es dazu evtl. einen Link? 
Danke!


----------



## tyerax (11. April 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Hi,
> gib bitte Info was für ne Strecke (Art) das ist und gibt es dazu evtl. einen Link?
> Danke!



Guude,

ne HP zur Strecke habe ich leider noch nicht gefunden. Ich weiß aber, dass da was vom Geo-Naturpark am machen ist. 

Zur Strecke: Ne schöne MTB-Tour mit langen Up`s und langen Down´s. Trailanteil vor allem bei den Down´s sehr gut.

Leider waren es nur ca. 23km und 800hm. Vielleicht wird es noch mehr??

Wir haben uns zum Schluß verfahren daher nur die ca. -Angaben. Wir haben noch ein paar extra Km draufgepackt. Die fehlenden Schilder werden aber noch ergänzt, wurde uns versichert 

Gruß


----------



## tyerax (12. April 2011)

@ Bernd_e

nun hab ich auch ein Link

http://www.mtb-odw.de/


----------



## bernd e (13. April 2011)

tyerax schrieb:


> @ Bernd_e
> 
> nun hab ich auch ein Link
> 
> http://www.mtb-odw.de/



Vielen Dank für den Link!
Auf der Seite von Fürth ist lediglich ein MTB fahrender Bürgermeister , zumindest habe ich nichts weiteres gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (20. April 2011)

tyerax schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd_e, die Info bekommst Du dann hier. Im Moment haben wir April/Mai ins Auge gefasst. Ich glaube eber eher an Mai.
> 
> Gruß



Gibt es schon einen genaueren Termin, jetzt wo schon bald Mai ist!?


----------



## tyerax (20. April 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen genaueren Termin, jetzt wo schon bald Mai ist!?



Ja, halte Dir mal Mitte/Ende Juni frei. Ich kann schon mal verraten, dass die Schilder bestellt sind. Uns fehlt aber noch ein Abschnitt, soll heißen wir wissen noch nicht ob wir so rum Fahren dürfen, oder anders rum Fahren müssen. 

Das ist aber die letzte kleine Hürde, der Rest ist fertig 

Sobald der Termin fix ist wird er hier gepostet! 

Gruß


----------



## Sebb_ (5. Mai 2011)

Es gibt neue Infos über unsere Strecke 

Der Eröffnungstermin steht jetzt: Am *18. Juni 2011 *werden wir die neue Strecke das erste Mal offiziell befahren. 

Start wird voraussichtlich um *14 Uhr* sein, die genauen Zeiten reich ich bald noch nach !

Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn möglichst viele Biker schon an diesem Tag mit auf die neue Strecke fahren würden. Ich kann euch nur sagen: Es lohnt sich und wer nicht da ist, der verpasst sicherlich ein großes Highlight aus dem Odenwald 

Gruß Sebbi


----------



## tyerax (6. Mai 2011)

Sebb_ schrieb:


> Es gibt neue Infos über unsere Strecke
> 
> Der Eröffnungstermin steht jetzt: Am *18. Juni 2011 *werden wir die neue Strecke das erste Mal offiziell befahren.
> 
> ...



Es kommen alle!! 

Danke Sebbi 

PS.: Selbstverständlich wird das ganze offiziell und mit Festbetrieb stattfinden!


----------



## lattu82 (24. Mai 2011)

hi 
kann man sich das ganze auch jetzt schon anschauen bzw teilweise oder ganz befahren? habt ihr ne internetseite oder irgendwas dergleichen wo bilder zu sehen sind vom fortschritt oder dergleichen?
mfg aus wasserlos


----------



## tyerax (25. Mai 2011)

lattu82 schrieb:


> hi
> kann man sich das ganze auch jetzt schon anschauen bzw teilweise oder ganz befahren? habt ihr ne internetseite oder irgendwas dergleichen wo bilder zu sehen sind vom fortschritt oder dergleichen?
> mfg aus wasserlos



Guude lattu82,

du kannst Dur die Strecke unter:

www.mtb-moemlingen.de anschauen. Wenn Du die Strecke schon mal unter die Stollen nehmen willst dann meld Dich einfach 

Wir fahren zwei bis dreimal die Woche, also einfach Bescheid geben.

Ansonsten den 18.6. fest eintragen 

Gruß


----------



## Sebb_ (16. Juni 2011)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:










Wir sehen uns am Samstag !

Gruß Sebbi


----------



## bernd e (17. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wird´s leider nix, habe Terminüberschneidung. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und stellt Bilder von der Strecke online


----------



## tyerax (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Bilder von der Eröffnung sind online! www.mtb-moemlingen.de

Danke an alle die da waren! 

Wir hoffen die Strecke gefällt Euch 

Euer Feedback ist immer willkommen...

Gruß


----------



## tyerax (22. August 2011)

seit dem Eröffnungstag der permanenten Strecke Mö1 wird sie von Gegnern des MTB Sportes sabotiert.

Es vergeht kaum ein Tag, an dem nicht irgendwo ein Schild mutwillig entfernt wird. (siehe HP)

Wir sind zwar stets bemüht so schnell wie möglich die fehlenden Schilder wieder zu ersetzen, jedoch kann das keine Dauerlösung sein. Wir bitten alle Biker Augen und Ohren offen zu halten, zum Wohle des MTB Sportes.

Jegliche Beschädigung oder Diebstahl der Schilder ist eine Straftat und wird unwideruflich zur Anzeige gebracht.

Ihr könnt uns jederzeit per mail: [email protected] über fehlende Schilder, quergelegte Baumstämme oder verdächtige Personen informieren. 

Auch wir werden verstärkt auf der Strecke present sein bis wir einen auf frischer Tat ertappen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (22. August 2011)

Es gibt schon A...löcher auf der Welt! Wünsche euch viel Erfolg bei der Verbrecherjagd!!! Ähnliches gab es in Stromberg ja auch.


----------



## herr.gigs (23. August 2011)

Auffällig ist, dass auf dem abschüssigen Trail Rtg. Pflaumheim bis zur Schutzhütte seit Wochen Äste+Stämme ganz genau im rechten Winkel zur Strecke liegen. Neulich morgens lag sogar eine ganze Zaunrolle (1m hoch) mitten auf dem Trail  Weils so lustig ist, hab ich auch paar Fotos gemacht 

Man brauch sich auf der anderen Seite als Betreiber auch nicht wundern, wenn man gesunde+tote Bäume/Baumreste, Grenzsteine, Schilder etc. sinnlos mit Neonfarbe -zusätzlich- besprüht (z.B. Achtung Geile Abfahrt, Achtung Worzeln, Wurzelpassage, 20% Gefälle etc...) Die Geopark Schilder weisen doch eindeutig den Weg oder nicht?

Wie viele Schilder verschwinden denn jährlich auf der Sulzbacher Strecke - ist dort ne höhere Akzeptanz?
Es könnte vll. auch daran liegen, dass die ihre permanente Strecke+die jährl. Tour nicht an die Bäume sprayen, sondern beschildern und mit Kalk, Sägespänen etc. kenntlich machen...


----------



## tyerax (23. August 2011)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Auffällig ist, dass auf dem abschüssigen Trail Rtg. Pflaumheim bis zur Schutzhütte seit Wochen Äste+Stämme ganz genau im rechten Winkel zur Strecke liegen. Neulich morgens lag sogar eine ganze Zaunrolle (1m hoch) mitten auf dem Trail  Weils so lustig ist, hab ich auch paar Fotos gemacht
> 
> Man brauch sich auf der anderen Seite als Betreiber auch nicht wundern, wenn man gesunde+tote Bäume/Baumreste, Grenzsteine, Schilder etc. sinnlos mit Neonfarbe -zusätzlich- besprüht (z.B. Achtung Geile Abfahrt, Achtung Worzeln, Wurzelpassage, 20% Gefälle etc...) Die Geopark Schilder weisen doch eindeutig den Weg oder nicht?
> 
> ...



Naja Gigsi, soo lustig finde ich das nicht.

Die Farbe wird wieder verschwinden, da es eine reine Forstfarbe ist und nur zu Zwecken der Erstbefahrung verwendet wurde.Die Farbe schädigt in keinster Weise die Bäume. Andererseits, ist die Gemeinde Mömlingen Betreiber der Strecke und muss für entsprechende Sicherung der Wegeführung sorgen.

Für Dich als MTB-Profi machen die Gefahrenhinweise natürlich keinen Sinn, aber es fahren ja auch andere Biker die Strecke die nicht 20000km in den Beinen haben
Die Rum Tour hat auch gezeigt, daß sich nicht jeder mit den grünen Schildern zurecht findet.

Dieses Jahr haben wir die Tour ausgeschildert, was auch wieder zu Problemen führte. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet. Es geht einfach darum die Augen offen zu halten. Kann ja auch sau gefährlich werden, wenn da plötzlich ein Zaun in der Abfahrt liegt. Das geht über den Schilderklau weit hinaus wie ich finde!!

(das mit der geilen Abfahrt brauch ich Dir ja nicht erklären...).


----------



## herr.gigs (24. August 2011)

Auch ich habe mich schon mehr als 1x auf der Sulzbacher Strecke verfahren, obwohl die gut ausgeschildert ist. Das ist halt so. Und die haben auch mehr Wurzelpassagen auf der Strecke wie ihr, nur warnen die dort vor keiner. Wer sowas nicht sieht und hinfliegt, ist selber schuld, fertig.

Ein Grund zur Sabotage ist m.M.n. als Außenstehender die viele sinnlose Besprühung. Ob die den Bäumen schadet oder nicht, ist mal zweitrangig. Auch 20000km tun da nix zur Sache. Die Neonfarbe ist einfach da, wird gesehen und wird sicher den ein oder anderen (älteren) Waldnutzer stören. 

Alleine auf dem Grenzweg im Buchberg sind neben den Geopark Schildern* 6* Grenzsteine auf eine Länge von nur 1-2km besprüht+gesunde Bäume. Da brauch ich mich nicht wundern oder? Und läge der Abschnitt nicht in Gemarkung Mömlingen/Obb. wäre das auch schon längst weg 

Fragt halt mal bei euren "Bikefreunden" in Sulzbach nach, was dort anders läuft. Die Strecke dort besteht doch schon seit nun 6-7 Jahren und ist immer noch top!


----------



## tyerax (24. August 2011)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Auch ich habe mich schon mehr als 1x auf der Sulzbacher Strecke verfahren, obwohl die gut ausgeschildert ist. Das ist halt so. Und die haben auch mehr Wurzelpassagen auf der Strecke wie ihr, nur warnen die dort vor keiner. Wer sowas nicht sieht und hinfliegt, ist selber schuld, fertig.
> 
> Ein Grund zur Sabotage ist m.M.n. als Außenstehender die viele sinnlose Besprühung. Ob die den Bäumen schadet oder nicht, ist mal zweitrangig. Auch 20000km tun da nix zur Sache. Die Neonfarbe ist einfach da, wird gesehen und wird sicher den ein oder anderen (älteren) Waldnutzer stören.
> 
> ...



Ich werde Dein  Rat an betreffende Stelle weiterleiten!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (29. August 2011)

Wir haben am Sonntag endlich mal die Strecke unter die Stollen genommen - hat  richtig Spaß gemacht, schöne Strecke, gut beschildert, Wetter hat auch gepasst...
Wir sind normalerweise in Heubach/Breuberg unterwegs, kommen aber jetzt öfters mal rüber  (die Hesse komme) .
Also bis bald !


----------



## ironhorse74 (10. September 2011)

@ Mömlinger MTB Freunde,
hab euch etwas auf eure Hompage-Info ([email protected]) gesendet - bitte mal checken.

@ all
zur Info: http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/documents/flyer_2011.pdf

Gruß ...


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. Oktober 2011)

@ Mömlinger MTB Freunde
"Who the f... is Grabig"
Kann mich jemand darüber aufklären ? Gerne auch per PN - Danke.


----------



## bernd e (6. Oktober 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ Mömlinger MTB Freunde
> "Who the f... is Grabig"
> Kann mich jemand darüber aufklären ? Gerne auch per PN - Danke.



Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, in einem anderen Ort 
Mömlingen liegt vom Grabig, den ich kenne, ca. 80 km entfernt in Frammersbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. Oktober 2011)

ist wahrscheinlich eine Anspielung auf einen Anstieg in Frammersbach,
schau mal hier .


----------



## ironhorse74 (6. Oktober 2011)

"Der Einhartweg ist wieder als Wadenbeisser ein Highlight für alle Biker und braucht den Vergleich mit dem Frammersbacher Grabig nicht zu scheuen! Die letzten 100 m sind die eigentliche Herausforderung bei 25% Steigung!" 

... und wie ist man auf den Namen "Grabig" gekommen ?


----------



## tyerax (6. Oktober 2011)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> ist wahrscheinlich eine Anspielung auf einen Anstieg in Frammersbach,
> schau mal hier .



so isses!


----------



## bernd e (6. Oktober 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> "Der Einhartweg ist wieder als Wadenbeisser ein Highlight für alle Biker und braucht den Vergleich mit dem Frammersbacher Grabig nicht zu scheuen! Die letzten 100 m sind die eigentliche Herausforderung bei 25% Steigung!"
> 
> ... und wie ist man auf den Namen "Grabig" gekommen ?



Die Straße hört auf den Namen "Am Grabig", ganz einfach. Beim Spessart Bike ist der Grabig das Alp d´Huez von von Frammersbach wegen der Stimmung in Anlehnung an die Tour d´France


----------



## Blauer Sauser (6. Oktober 2011)

Kurz ein Klug********r:
@tyerax, für die nächste Einladung

Es heist "Trail" und nicht "Trial"

Trail=Pfad, Trial=rumhüfen auf Hindernissen(die Trialer mögen mir verzeihen)


----------



## tyerax (6. Oktober 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Kurz ein Klug********r:
> @tyerax, für die nächste Einladung
> 
> Es heist "Trail" und nicht "Trial"
> ...



Danke!.... mensch gut dass es Dich gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (7. Oktober 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Kurz ein Klug********r:



Eher einer der schon über 40 Jahre in dem Ort in dem es einen Grabig gibt lebt


----------



## herr.gigs (7. Oktober 2011)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Es heist "Trail" und nicht "Trial"
> 
> Trail=Pfad, Trial=rumhüfen auf Hindernissen(die Trialer mögen mir verzeihen)



 Das ist nicht der einzigste Fehler, aber bekannt. Immer wieder amüsant 

Übrigens sind die wenigsten Vereinsmitglieder schon mal den Grabig im Rennen hochgefahren. Gerüchten zufolge, ist noch nicht mal der Schöpfer des Schildes hochgefahren  Also der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig. Der eine Anstieg voller Leute auf Teer, der andere in der Tundra auf Waldboden. Grabig geht aufm großen Blatt, der Einhartweg nicht


----------



## tyerax (7. Oktober 2011)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Übrigens sind die wenigsten Vereinsmitglieder schon mal den Grabig im Rennen hochgefahren. Gerüchten zufolge, ist noch nicht mal der Schöpfer des Schildes hochgefahren



Spontan komme ich auf 12, manche sind da schon hochgefahren da hattest du noch Stützräder


----------



## herr.gigs (7. Oktober 2011)

12 aus 12 oder wie? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpK5JglDvY0"]Badesalz - Lotto 12 aus 12      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## tyerax (7. Oktober 2011)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> 12 aus 12 oder wie?
> 
> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpK5JglDvY0"]Badesalz - Lotto 12 aus 12      - YouTube[/nomedia][/quote
> 
> isch könnt an die Deck hüppe!


----------



## ironhorse74 (19. Oktober 2011)

An die MÖ1 Fetischisten ...
Wie ist denn die aktuell bekannte Bestzeit auf dieser Strecke ?


----------



## tyerax (21. Oktober 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> An die MÖ1 Fetischisten ...
> Wie ist denn die aktuell bekannte Bestzeit auf dieser Strecke ?



da musst Du mal Herr.gigs fragen, ich glaube er hält die Bestzeit von 1:19h  , oder?


----------



## herr.gigs (22. Oktober 2011)

1h:18min glaube ich, ist ja mittlerweile schon lange her, als ich noch fit war
Wurde aber ohne Fully, GPS, kleinem Kettenblatt und sonstigen Firlefanz gefahren, daher keine Aussagekraft und Messlatte


----------



## ironhorse74 (22. Oktober 2011)

herr.gigs ... Respekt 
Und welche Zeit ist von den Normalsterblichen bekannt ?


----------



## Sebb_ (22. Oktober 2011)

In der Schlamm- und Nachwuchswertung müssten meine 1:29 auch noch stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tyerax (1. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Biker,

am 03. Dezember findet von 9 bis 15 Uhr eine Treibjagd im nördlichen Bereich (Pflaumheim, Großostheim, Niedernberg) von Mömlingen statt!

Wir bitten Euch darum die temporären Absperrungen der Jagdpächter, während der Jagd zu berücksichtigen und nicht zu passieren!

MTB Mömlingen e.V.


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. Januar 2012)

Habe gestern auf dem MÖ1 (Bereich: Buchbergtrail) eine Bikebrille gefunden - Wer ist der Besitzer ?


----------



## Jimny (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

auch in Amorbach geht was: Der Tourismus Chef meint:

_Sind auch Mountainbiker für Amorbach eine wichtige Zielgruppe?
_Ja,  das ist sogar ein ganz großer Markt für uns. Amorbach steht auch für  Fahrradtourismus. Allein vom Relief her hat die Stadt ein gigantisches  Potenzial, und die vorhandenen Wege bieten genau das, was Mountainbiker  suchen. Es gibt viele Singletrails, also naturbelassene Pfade. Ich halte  solche Strecken inzwischen für ein essenzielles Angebot. Die jüngere  Kundschaft erwartet das. Für Amorbach ist eine Rundstrecke in Planung.  Ich gehe davon aus, dass sie bis Ende des Jahres realisiert werden kann.

_Das heißt, die Stadt hat in dieser Hinsicht Potenzial?
_Auf  jeden Fall. Die Eifel hat sich damit bereits gut positioniert; die  Hotels stellen sich darauf ein, bieten zum Beispiel Reifenflicksets,  einen Abspritzplatz und sichere Unterstellmöglichkeiten für die Räder.  Ein solches Angebot würde Amorbach neue Zielgruppen eröffnen.

_Aber da fehlen in der Stadt leider momentan noch die Unterkünfte, oder?
_Es  ist nicht so, dass es keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt. Ein  breiteres Angebot wäre natürlich wünschenswert. Aber das Hotel Post hat  inzwischen einen neuen Besitzer, und mein Gefühl sagt, dass auch der  Badische Hof wieder in Betrieb gehen wird. Ich bin insgesamt  optimistisch. Das sind zwei traumhafte Häuser. Der Badische Hof ist ein  Schloss im Dornröschenschlaf. Die Debatte um das Hotel war nicht gut für  den Tourismus. Denn das Schlimmste, was passieren kann, ist, dass wir  die Hoffnung verlieren. Wir müssen positiv denken.


----------



## herr.gigs (1. Februar 2012)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> herr.gigs ... Respekt
> Und welche Zeit ist von den Normalsterblichen bekannt ?



Was machen eure Nightride Zeiten? Diese Woche ist der Boden durch den Frost sau schnell! Fetzt


----------



## ironhorse74 (2. Februar 2012)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Was machen eure Nightride Zeiten? Diese Woche ist der Boden durch den Frost sau schnell! Fetzt


 
War gestern bei Sonnenschein auf dem MÖ1 unterwegs ... genial.

Da ich sehr soziale Arbeitszeiten habe, kann ich trotz Winterzeit unsere Wälder bei Tageslicht unsicher machen und muß mich nicht Nachts im Wald rumtreiben ...


----------



## Jimny (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

Nachts fahren mit Lampe muß wirklich nicht sein.
Geht ins Schwimmbad oder in die Mukibude, das ist besser wie Nachts auf die Schnautze fallen oder vom Jäger erschossen werden.


----------



## herr.gigs (5. Februar 2012)

Jimny schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Nachts fahren mit Lampe muß wirklich nicht sein.


 Warum, nur wegen meiner Gesundheit?


Jimny schrieb:


> Geht ins Schwimmbad oder in die Mukibude


 Dort war ich die letzten Winter immer, als ich noch keine Lampe hatte. Kannst raten, was besser ist. Auch deine Mitmenschen begrüßen es, wenn Radfahrer nachts beleuchtet sind (denk mal an die StvO).

P.S. Nicht nur in diesem Forum trifft man sich seit Jahren zum Nightride-das ist ganz normal mittlerweile.


Zurück zur Strecke


----------



## bernd e (6. Februar 2012)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Warum, nur wegen meiner Gesundheit?
> Dort war ich die letzten Winter immer, als ich noch keine Lampe hatte. Kannst raten, was besser ist. Auch deine Mitmenschen begrüßen es, wenn Radfahrer nachts beleuchtet sind (denk mal an die StvO).
> 
> P.S. Nicht nur in diesem Forum trifft man sich seit Jahren zum Nightride-das ist ganz normal mittlerweile.
> ...



... und ganz normal mittlerweile stößt dies denn Jägern und Förstern auf (nicht nur die Biker). Man braucht sich nicht wundern wenn die bei immer mehr Nachtaktivitäten im Wald  immer härter gegen uns Biker vorgehen und immer weniger bei Projekten zustimmen. Ja, ja, ja, die Vollernter fahren auch im dunkel. Die sind aber vom Forst gewollt, der Wald soll ja Kohle in die Kasse bringen.


----------



## mkolb (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
also, ein richtiges Nightbike ist mal nett, habe ich im Sommer auch schon einige Male gemacht, aber mir ist es eher gesagt zu spät, nochmals so spät loszufahren.
Anders ist es, wenn ich eh lange unterwegs bin und in die Nacht reinkomme. Dann braucht man Licht. Da meide ich aber die Trails, bin eher auf breiten Wegen unterwegs.
In der Winterzeit fahre ich per Rad zur Arbeit, da kann man es kaum vermeiden, morgens im Dunkeln loszufahren, abends im Dunkeln wieder heimzukommen. Dabei meide ich möglichst Straßen und habe gute Waldwege. Sind aber normale "Arbeitszeiten" so 6-8, 15-19 Uhr. Also, weniger die eigentliche Nacht.
Dabei ist es aber wichtig, Licht zu haben, vor allem wegen anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer, egal ob Wanderer, Jogger, Radfahrer oder Autofahrer.
Manchmal reicht das Priinzip: Nicht um zu sehen, sondern um gesehen zu werden.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. Februar 2012)

toll, weiter so Jungs , vielleicht sollten wir besser  (aus ökologischen Gründen und der Rücksicht auf andere)  ganz mit dem Biken aufhören.


----------



## bernd e (6. Februar 2012)

Will mich keiner verstehen oder drücke ich mich so unverständlich aus!?


mir ist bums egal ob es im Odenwald Stress mit dem Forst gibt
mir ist es nicht bums wenn es in meiner Gegend Stress mit dem Frost gibt
Es gibt lediglich eine Empfehlung (NOCH kein Gesetz) in dem Zeiten zur Nutzung des Waldes gibt
Wenn es aber uneinsichtige 5 Euro Aldi/ Norma Stirnlampenträger gibt die meinen mit ihren Stöcken oder auch Joggend oder eben mit dem Rad in den "Schutzzeiten" in den Wald zu müssen, kann es auch da bald ein Gesetz geben
Unterhaltet euch mal mit Leuten die versuchen etwas für EUCH Biker auf die Beine zu stellen, mit welchen Problemen und Vorurteilen die beschossen werden
Auch zu Zeiten vor Monsterbeleuchtung haben Sportler sich im Winter fit halten können (wie die das wohl gemacht haben?)
Ich will keinem sein Hobby oder den Weg zur Arbeit verbieten, aber einfach mal darüber nachdenken wie es anderen geht.

Und jetzt Leinen los und fallt über mich her


----------



## tyerax (6. Februar 2012)

bernd e schrieb:


> Will mich keiner verstehen oder drücke ich mich so unverständlich aus!?
> 
> 
> [*]Ich will keinem sein Hobby oder den Weg zur Arbeit verbieten, aber einfach mal darüber nachdenken wie es anderen geht.
> ...



houhouhou...cool bleiben...verlegt Eure Nightride pro und contra Diskussion in einen entsprechenden Thread.Ihr werdet beim IBC sicher fündig Hier gehts um die Strecke! Übrigens: DIE STRECKE SOLL NICHT BEI NACHT BEFAHREN WERDEN...DIES DIENT ZU EURER EIGENEN SICHERHEIT! SCHLUSS


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (7. Februar 2012)

bernd e schrieb:


> Will mich keiner verstehen oder drücke ich mich so unverständlich aus!?
> 
> 
> mir ist bums egal ob es im Odenwald Stress mit dem Forst gibt
> ...



Sorry, ich falle mit Sicherheit nicht über dich her. Mich nervt nur diese defensive Haltung von uns Bikern bei dem ganzen Ökogeschwafel das völlig aus den Haaren herbeigezogen ist. Bei der A3 die durch den schönen Spessartwald führt, fragt auch keiner nach Ruhezeiten oder die ganzen Müllhalden an den Waldparkplätzen, da liegen ganze Kühlschränke rum .
Fakt ist, alle Biker, Wanderer, Jogger ... die den Wald regelmäßig nutzen ( auch nachts ), haben ein ganz anderes Gefühl für Natur und Wald, wissen und schätzen diesen zu schützen. 
Freuen wir uns doch einfach, wenn Jugendliche mit ner Schaufel in den Wald ziehen um sich nen Trail zu Bauen - die lernen dabei auch unbewusst den Wald zu schützen.


----------



## bernd e (7. Februar 2012)

Ich möchte auch keine Nightride-Debatte anstoßen, mir ist aber bekannt mit welchen Hürden man zu kämpfen hat um eine Strecke genehmigt zu bekommen. Und es wäre sehr schade wenn dann mal was da ist, es durch unsinniges Verhalten wieder weg muss.
In Stromberg ist die Strecke z.B. an Tageszeiten gebunden. Das war eine Auflage! 

Mir ist es auch lieber wenn Jugendliche Kicker buddeln als irgend wo rum gammeln. Aber wie oben schon geschrieben ist es nun mal schwer Strecken zu legalisieren und die Argumente die da entgegen kommen haben nichts mit dem Müll oder den Lärm an der A3 zu tun, der mich auch stört. Wir haben im Wald eine Strecke, du glaubst nicht was da schon an Müll rausgeschleppt wurde.
Ich bin weder Öko noch sonst was, aber meine Haltung ist in zwischen die: wenn ich kein Öl ins Feuer gieße, werden die Flammen kleiner. Ganz einfache Rechnung , quasi sich mit den Gegnern "anfreunden".


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (7. Februar 2012)

Ich finde das ja auch sehr ehrenhaft wie sich einige Biker, wie auch du, sich für Legalisierungen von Strecken einsetzen. Mit den Gegnern anfreunden wird aber spätestens an dem typischen Lobbyismus scheitern, befürchte ich. Da sitzen zu wenige Entscheider in den Gemeinderäten, Kreistag ... die auch biken. Du wirst sehen, in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren wird man uns, in Hessen zumindest, massiv einschränken - leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (9. Februar 2012)

@ all
War gestern mal wieder auf dem MÖ1 unterwegs - An dem netten Trailstück (Steinbruch/Hainstadt) sind viele Baume zur Fällung markiert worden .
Falls dies vom Forst druchgeführt wird und die Rücker im Einsatz waren ist der Trail sicher zerstört .

Hoffe die MÖ1 Häuptlinge wissen bescheid und verhindern das Schlimmste   .

Ist doch eine "permanente MTB-Strecke" ...


----------



## mkolb (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
um etwas zu bewegen, ist eine gewisse "Lobbyarbeit" notwendig. Dafür ist aber eine große Gruppe im Hintergrund notwendig. Der ADAC hat millionen an Mitgliedern, entsprechend stark ist der Verein. 
Sowas muß es eben auch für die Radfahrer geben, die nicht nur überregional vorhanden ist, auch regional. Dafür sind natürlich Leute notwendig, die sich für die Sache einsetzen.

Wenn man sich an die Behörden/Organisationen, etc. wendet und man ist alleine, wird man kaum was erreichen. Repräsentiert man eine kleine Anzahl von Personen, wird man vielleicht belächelt. Stehen aber hunderte oder tausende Mitglieder dahinter, dann wird man richtig ernstgenommen.
Schaffe diese Struktur, dann wirst Du was erreichen. Der Weg dahin ist steinig und schwer, aber MTB-Fahrer kennen das und schaffen es.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## herr.gigs (9. Februar 2012)

und mir zwar seit einer Woche bekannt, aber heute morgen (ihr wisst, im Dunkeln, mit Licht...  ) wieder sehr nervig:

Kein Durchkommen am Ende der Strecke wegen gefällter Bäume, ca. bei KM 26/27, der lange abfallende Trail Rtg. Pflaumheim. Entweder über die Bäume klettern oder die Strecke am Waldrand abkürzen.


... ich hatte mich schon gewundert, dass der Pressewart keine offizielle Pressemitteilung über die Trialblockade veröffentlicht hat. Im Gegensatz zum biken ist er da sehr flott


----------



## bernd e (9. Februar 2012)

mkolb schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um etwas zu bewegen, ist eine gewisse "Lobbyarbeit" notwendig. Dafür ist aber eine große Gruppe im Hintergrund notwendig. Der ADAC hat millionen an Mitgliedern, entsprechend stark ist der Verein.
> Sowas muß es eben auch für die Radfahrer geben, die nicht nur überregional vorhanden ist, auch regional. Dafür sind natürlich Leute notwendig, die sich für die Sache einsetzen.
> 
> ...



An welche Organisation/Verein denkst du im Falle von MTB´ler: DIMB oder ADFC?
Ich denke die DIMB ist schon recht stark und macht rcht gute Lobbyarbeit. Sollten halt mehr z.B. der DIMB beitreten und auch im Verein aktiv werden.


----------



## mkolb (9. Februar 2012)

die DIMB kenne kaum, scheinen laut Homepage nur die MTB-Fahrer zu unterstützen.
Der ADFC ist eher allgemein, aber auch MTB.
Die Frage ist, welche Gruppen sind vor Ort ?


----------



## noon (9. Februar 2012)

DIMB bedeutet ja auch Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike. Ich würde sagen wenn es um alles geht was MTBs, Trails und Wald betrifft ist die DIMB Akteur Nr1. Wenn man sich jetzt für ein besseres Radwegnetz in seiner Stadt stark machen möchte dann wohl eher weniger. Die DIMB hat auf jeden Fall oft genug bewiesen dass sie sich reinhängt wenn es irgendwo Probleme gibt, ich wüsste nicht von wem man das speziell in Sachen Trails noch behaupten könnte.


----------



## tyerax (9. Februar 2012)

und jetzt offiziell:

Die Mömlinger "Permanente MTB Strecke" (Mö1) ist derzeit an zwei Stellen aufgrund von Baumfällarbeiten:

km 3 - 4 und
km 22 - 24

nicht passierbar!!!

Die beiden Bereiche können jedoch umfahren werden!! Lt. Forstverwaltung sollen die Fällarbeiten spätestens in der KW 8 abgeschlossen sein.

MTB Mömlingen e.V.


----------



## tyerax (9. Februar 2012)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ all
> War gestern mal wieder auf dem MÖ1 unterwegs - An dem netten Trailstück (Steinbruch/Hainstadt) sind viele Baume zur Fällung markiert worden .
> Falls dies vom Forst druchgeführt wird und die Rücker im Einsatz waren ist der Trail sicher zerstört .
> 
> ...



Wir werden scho wieder was hinbauen......schließlich haben wir dieses Jahr noch großes vor !?!


----------



## bernd e (10. Februar 2012)

tyerax schrieb:


> schließlich haben wir dieses Jahr noch großes vor !?!



Neugier: was!?


----------



## tyerax (10. Februar 2012)

bernd e schrieb:


> Neugier: was!?



z.B. Flutlichtmasten aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (10. Februar 2012)

für den Pumptrack


----------



## Sebb_ (10. Februar 2012)

...und grüne Asphaltdecke für geringeren Lärmpegel beim Fahren


----------



## tyerax (26. Februar 2012)

TRAIL SUCHT RIDER!!!

Wir haben einen neuen Trail auf der MÖ1 angelegt. Bei km 20 (Steinbruch, Aussichtsturm) auf der Strecke links halten. Er ist noch etwas ruppig und braucht unbedingt Pflege durch Stollenreifen...

Er ist noch nicht offiziell ausgschildert.


Viel Spaß

PS: ACHTUNG! auf dem Trail Richtung Pflaumheim liegen noch Bäume quer über die Strecke! Holzarbeiten noch nicht abgeschlossen. :kotz:


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. Februar 2012)

tyerax schrieb:


> PS: ACHTUNG! auf dem Trail Richtung Pflaumheim liegen noch Bäume quer über die Strecke! Holzarbeiten noch nicht abgeschlossen. :kotz:


 
... und in Hainstadt oberhalb des Steinbruchs ebenfalls.


----------



## spessartwild (17. März 2012)

Hi

durfte heute Euren neu geshapten Trail hinter dem Jägerhäuschen
benutzen. Über die Sinnhaftigkeit dieser Umleitung läßt sich
rätseln. Ich finde zwar das Entgegenkommen dem Jäger gegenüber
zwar gut, aber ob sich das fahrpraxismäßig durchsetzen wird, 
wird sich zeigen.
Den neu angelegten Trail oberhalb d. Schützenhauses im Bereich
d. Steinbruchs ist gelungen, bedarf zwar noch des Einfahrens
aber dann wird das mit Sicherheit ein Highlight werden.
Den Trail im Buchberg auf bayerischer Seite ist auch eine gelungene
Sache und macht die Abfahrt allemal interessant, weil man jetzt
die Wahl hat.
Ich denke, wenn ihr so weiter macht, wird das eine ganz attraktive
Strecke, wobei es ja jetzt schon ein highlight ist.


----------



## herr.gigs (28. April 2012)

Warum wird nach Genehmigung der Strecke noch an so vielen Stellen der Verlauf geändert? 

Die neue Variante zum Neust. Hof runter ist unattraktiver, genau so die Umfahrung am Jägerhäusen. Und dort den Trail mit einem Querbalken auf Schulterhöhe "zu sperren" war ganz schlau! Spaziergänger und Jogger haben das sicher akzeptiert... 
Werde wohl weiterhin die alte Wegführung nehmen.


----------



## tyerax (29. April 2012)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Warum wird nach Genehmigung der Strecke noch an so vielen Stellen der Verlauf geändert?
> 
> Die neue Variante zum Neust. Hof runter ist unattraktiver, genau so die Umfahrung am Jägerhäusen. Und dort den Trail mit einem Querbalken auf Schulterhöhe "zu sperren" war ganz schlau! Spaziergänger und Jogger haben das sicher akzeptiert...
> Werde wohl weiterhin die alte Wegführung nehmen.





Neustätter Hof Variante ist sowieso nicht gewollt, bitte alte Strecke fahren.....Umfahrung Jägerhäuschen war Gemeindeauflage...damit der Jäger beim pissen net gestört wird


----------



## spessartwild (29. April 2012)

Hi

die Variante " Neustädter Hof " ist auch auf den Wunsch der
Jäger zurückzuführen! Der Jäger fühlst sich da auch in der Aus-
übung seiner Tätigkeit massiv gestört.So wie sich mittlerweile
fast alle Jägersehr von diesen "Massen" von Mountainbikern
gestört fühlen und mittlerweile alle Hebel in Bewegung setzen,
um das Ganze Projekt massiv einzuschränken.
Die schrecken wirklich vor nichts zurück


----------



## tyerax (8. Mai 2012)

Mömlinger Strecke im aktuellen Mountainbike Magzin:


http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-mtb-tourentipps-infos-gps-daten.624649.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MChaosbiker (8. Mai 2012)

..... hat`s ja auch verdient , da rein zu kommen , weil sie klasse gemacht is ........ die Strecke


----------



## tyerax (1. Juni 2012)

*Hallo Leute!

am 16.06. um 14.00Uhr eröffnen wir offiziell die MÖ2!!

Start ist wie die MÖ1 der Löwenparkplatz. 

Die MÖ2 lässt es ein bisschen ruhiger angehen. Ist etwas für Beginner, aber trotzdem ganz nett. Wäre super, wenn ein paar Biker zur Eröffnung kommen würden.

Gruß*


----------



## tyerax (16. Juni 2012)

eine großes *DANKESCHÖN* an über 150 Biker , die heute die Strecke mit eröffnet haben!

Das war Spitzenklasse

http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/region/obernburg/obernburg/art4001,2157112


----------



## tyerax (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo Biker,

schon mal vormerken:

*Am 19.08. organisieren wir wieder unsere RUM-Tour. *

mehr Infos über Strecke und km/hm folgen in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Cyclingtobi (27. Juli 2012)

war letztens drauf auf der mö richtig coole Strecke!


----------



## tyerax (12. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Neues Trailstück ab ca. 2,7km. Im großen Wald, rechts am Waldrand halten, bevor es links wieder auf den Waldweg abzweigt. ihr findet das schon!

Muss noch eingefahen werden...diesmal aber leicht fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (2. September 2012)

Hallo,

heute bin ich zum ersten Mal die Mö1 gefahren. Das war meine erste Geo-Naturpark-Strecke, und sie hat die Messlatte für alle folgenden sehr hoch gelegt! Großes Lob an alle Beteiligten, ich hatte eine Menge Spaß!

Konditionell war die Strecke für mich als fortgeschrittenen Anfänger eher am oberen Limit angesiedelt; den Ochsenweg musste ich schieben  ... Beim nächsten Mal werde ich mir den Schlenker da runter wohl sparen. Muss mir aber wohl doch endlich mal ein Fully gönnen. Mit dem HT waren die Trailabfahrten fast anstrengender als die Uphills...

Ich hatte mir zur Orientierung die gpx-Dateien von der offiziellen Seite geholt. Die sind aber nicht mehr ganz aktuell, oder? Am Grillplatz ging es plötzlich nicht mehr weiter, Gott sei Dank kam grad ein netter Local vorbei und führte mich wieder zurück auf die Route. Die Änderung bei der Abfahrt zu den Höfen runter ist da auch nicht drin, und genau da sind die Schilder leicht zu übersehen.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## tyerax (29. September 2012)

ACHTUNG MÖ2!!

In Höhe des Vogellehrpfades Richtung Wenigumstadt liegt alles voller Bäume. ca. 350m unfahrbar!!


----------



## Connay (3. Oktober 2012)

Jap hab ich heute gemerkt... Und was hatte ich mich erst gefreut dass es Bergab geht...


----------



## mkolb (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
bin heute mit einigen Kumpels auch die Mö1 + BB1 gefahren (Start in Großostheim, auf Mö1, über Verbindungsstück auf die BB1, diese komplett gefahren, zurück über Verbindungsstücke, zurück über südl. Teil der Mö1).
Muß sagen, beide Strecken sind eine Wucht, einfach Klasse. Sehr viele Trails, schöne Streckenpassagen. Kompliment.
Muß mich den Vorrednern anschließen, beim Steinbruch/Grillplatz, ist der eine Weg nicht ausgeschildert, erst wieder im Waldstück. Der Weg dahin ist durch ein rot/weißes Band abgesperrt. Normalerweise hätte man dort nicht geschaut, wäre der eine Kumpel nicht schon mal gefahren.

Ansonsten: super Strecken. Mal schauen, wann ich mit die Mö2 + Ei1 mal anschaue. Schade, daß es nur so weit weg ist (wohne in Seligenstadt am Main).

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Jörn Duensing (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo mkolb, 

Ja das mit der Streckenführung im Steinbruch ist aktuell so eine Sache. War gestern auch da. Die Strecke ist ausgeschildert, aber leider besteht der Weg aus dem Steinbruch aus einer Treppe. 
Der "alte Weg" den ihr genommen habt (mit dem Absperrband) darf leider nicht mehr (auch in Zukunft nicht) genutzt werden, da dort gerade der Erlbeniswald entsteht. 
Da bleibt im Moment leider als einzige alternative die Treppe :-( 

Es wird jedoch gerade an einer Lösung gearbeitet, bei der der Steinbruch garnichtmehr befahren wird, OHNE die Trails dort auszulassen bzw. abzukürzen. Das wird aber noch ein paar Wochen dauern, bis die Alternativroute entgültig festgelegt und befahrbar ist. 

Dann sollte der Konfliktpunkt im Steinbruch endlich aus dem Weg geräumt sein.

Bis dahin bitte noch gedulden. 

Gruß Jörn


----------



## mkolb (4. Oktober 2012)

Jörn Duensing schrieb:


> Ja das mit der Streckenführung im Steinbruch ist aktuell so eine Sache. War gestern auch da. Die Strecke ist ausgeschildert, aber leider besteht der Weg aus dem Steinbruch aus einer Treppe.
> Der "alte Weg" den ihr genommen habt (mit dem Absperrband) darf leider nicht mehr (auch in Zukunft nicht) genutzt werden, da dort gerade der Erlbeniswald entsteht.
> Da bleibt im Moment leider als einzige alternative die Treppe :-(



Hallo Jörn,
das mit der Treppe finde ich absolut nicht störend, die paar Meter kann man ggf. mal hochschieben. Ich hatte da einfach keine Beschilderung gesehen und bin dann schon eine andere Treppe runtergefahren, aber mein Kumpel, der es schon kannte, rief mich zurück.
Ich will ja nur die Beschilderung melden, die da fehlt.

Ansonsten: Tolle Arbeit, möchte das hiermit auch würdigen. Beide Strecken hatten gestern sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Könnte nicht mal sagen, welche besser ist, denn jede hat für sich einen besonderen Reiz, einfach Klasse. Wir waren alle von Mö1 + BB1 sehr angetan gewesen.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Tshikey (4. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

wir sind gestern auch mal wieder mö1 gefahren - einfach toll der kurs! 

dort bei dieser treppe im steinbruch liegt übrigens eine trinkflasche, transparent, 
roter verschluss, mit "rossbacher" aufschrift - ist die vielleicht von einem von euch?

wir hatten übrigens auch leichte probleme, die treppe zu finden und sind erst mal 
hoch auf dieses plateau, drüben wieder runter u. haben nach dem weg gesucht....

wenn man's mal weiß, überhaupt kein problem! wir hatten halt auch noch die alte
wegführung im kopf, dann schaut man wohl weniger.

kurz vor diesem steinbruch waren wir auch mal leicht irritiert, da gibt es einen neuen trail, 
man muss mal scharf links rein u. dann serpentinenartig im hang herunter. da gibt es 
irgendwie 2 linien, ein zusätzliches schild weiter unten wäre da schon hilfreich.

ansonsten einfach mal danke für diese tolle strecke! 

 tshikey


----------



## tyerax (16. November 2012)

*ACHTUNG TREIBJAGT am 24.11.2012 *

Dies betrifft beide Strecken! Haltet Euch bitte an die Absperrungen oder umfahrt an diesem Samstag die Region.



MTB Mömlingen e.V.


----------



## tillibebek (19. November 2012)

tyerax schrieb:


> *ACHTUNG TREIBJAGT am 24.11.2012 *
> 
> Dies betrifft beide Strecken! Haltet Euch bitte an die Absperrungen oder umfahrt an diesem Samstag die Region.
> 
> ...



Ist das nur am 24.11?

Wenn ich da morgen unterwegs bin, passiert mir nix?!


----------



## tyerax (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Biker,

im Bereich des Mömlinger Steinbruchs - entlang der Steinbruchkante - ist die Mö1 auf einer Länge von ca. 80 m, aufgrund von Baggerarbeiten, nicht passierbar! Mit einer kleinen Spaziereinlage kann diese Baustelle jedoch ohne Probleme umgangen werden. Voraussichtlich wird die Strecke oberhalb des Steinbruches am kommenden Wochenende schon wieder frei passierbar sein.

Im Bereich des Hainstädter Steinbruches sind zwar die Fällarbeiten inzwischen abgeschlossen, dennoch werden in den nächsten Wochen noch Holzrückearbeiten durchgeführt und deshalb die Mö1 in diesem Bereich weiterhin umgeleitet. Sobald die Waldarbeiten komplett abgeschlossen sind und die Strecke abgetrocknet ist, werden wir die Beschilderung wieder auf die Orginalstrecke umlegen.

MTB Mömlingen e.V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (25. Februar 2013)

"Im Bereich des Hainstädter Steinbruches..."
... und hoffentlich den jetzigen Stoppelacker wieder zum Trail renaturieren.
Am Buchbergtrail Richtung Hainstadt liegt übrrigens ein Baum quer.



tyerax schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> im Bereich des Mömlinger Steinbruchs - entlang der Steinbruchkante - ist die Mö1 auf einer Länge von ca. 80 m, aufgrund von Baggerarbeiten, nicht passierbar! Mit einer kleinen Spaziereinlage kann diese Baustelle jedoch ohne Probleme umgangen werden. Voraussichtlich wird die Strecke oberhalb des Steinbruches am kommenden Wochenende schon wieder frei passierbar sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## tyerax (25. Februar 2013)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> "Im Bereich des Hainstädter Steinbruches..."
> ... und hoffentlich den jetzigen Stoppelacker wieder zum Trail renaturieren.
> Am Buchbergtrail Richtung Hainstadt liegt übrrigens ein Baum quer.



und ob....der jetzige Zustand ist ne Katastrophe...aber ist natürlich auch ne Chance das Teil noch besser zu machen

Danke für die Rückmeldung, Baum wird umgehend beseitigt.


----------



## spessartwild (3. März 2013)

Hi,

Trail Hainstadt/Steinbruch ist soweit o.k., bedarf aber noch einiger Feinarbeit. Bereich Steinbruch/Mömlingen wurde oberhalb der
Kante ein neuer Streckenabschnitt angelegt.
Aufgrund der derzeitigen Forst- bzw. Bauarbeiten ist natürlich in diesem Bereich mit Behinderungen zu rechnen.
Für die Locals - Augen auf -, es gibt zwei neue Trailabschnitte in diesem 
Bereich, die sich wirklich lohnen zu fahren.
Auf der gesamten Strecke ist die nächste Zeit (3-4 Wochen) durchaus
mit Trailbauarbeiten zu rechnen.

Viel Spaß beim Probefahren !!!


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. März 2013)




----------



## herr.gigs (6. März 2013)

gehört es auch zum "neuen Flow-Konzept"  dass Wurzeln mit Erde bedeckt/begradigt werden müssen, damit eure Fullys besser rollen?
(Bereich Jägerhäuschen) Man warnt ja schon in Mömlingen vor Wurzelpassagen  
Whats next? Fußgängertreppe an der Gruppenhöhle?


----------



## tyerax (6. März 2013)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> gehört es auch zum "neuen Flow-Konzept"  dass Wurzeln mit Erde bedeckt/begradigt werden müssen, damit eure Fullys besser rollen?
> (Bereich Jägerhäuschen) Man warnt ja schon in Mömlingen vor Wurzelpassagen
> Whats next? Fußgängertreppe an der Gruppenhöhle?



"Teer" mein Freund "Teer" ist das Zauberwort


----------



## Jörn Duensing (7. März 2013)

Na da hat sich wohl gerade jemand freiwillig gemeldet zum Schaufeln 

Bis Samstag dann
Jörn


----------



## spessartwild (18. März 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

im Bereich Schlaggraben (entlang der B426, 500 m. vor dem Ende des Waldes) verläuft jetzt der neue Trailabschnitt.
Die letzten 50 m. bitte etwas vorsichtig nehmen, ist noch recht rutschig .

Viel Spaß bei der Erstbefahrung !!!

Gruß


----------



## tyerax (24. März 2013)

Herzliche Einladung zur MTB Saisoneroeffnung am 14. April um 10 Uhr in Moemlingen.

Unsere ausgeschilderte MTB Strecke "Moe1" hat den Anforderungen der Zertifizierung des DIMB entsprochen und darf ab sofort das Praedikat "TrailTour" des DIMB fuehren. Diesen Erfolg wollen wir mit einer gemeinsamen Befahrung, der an vielen Abschnitten, optimierten Strecke mit Euch feiern. Es waere toll, wenn sich viele Biker bei unserer Saisoneroeffnungsrunde am 14. April in Moemlingen am Rathaus einfinden wuerden.

Parkplaetze gibt es direkt hinter dem Rathaus oder auf dem gegenueberliegenden Loewenparkplatz. Ausserdem stehen Waschmoeglichkeiten fuer die Bikes nach der Tour bereit sowie ein Umtrunk nach der Eroeffnungsrunde im Gasthaus Löwen.

Bis bald

Euer

MTB Moemlingen e.V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (25. April 2013)

Leserbrief heute in regionalen Käsblatt - meine Worte, weil es außer Prestige und vll. noch Wählerstimmen bei der nä. Gemeinderatswahl wenig bringt. Stattdessen immer wieder Streß mit Anwohnern, Jägern, Spaziergängern, Jogger, Hundebesitzer usw. Vor 5 Jahren war es noch anders bei gleicher Rücksichtnahme wie heute 


_"Wenn seitens des Mountainbike-Vereins (MTB) Mömlingen den betroffenen Jagdpächtern für ihr Entgegenkommen gedankt wird und der Mömlinger Rathauschef betont, dass ihm ein gutes Miteinander von Bikern und Jägern am Herzen liegt, dann wird in der Öffentlichkeit ein falsches Bild gezeichnet. Nach meiner Kenntnis ist es mit dem guten Miteinander nicht weit her.
Bei den Streckenplanungen vor einigen Jahren ging es um nur eine Strecke (Mö1) durch einen Teil der Mömlinger Flur, um den Mömlinger Bikern diesen Sport heimatnah zu ermöglichen. Keineswegs glücklich darüber und nach etlichen Änderungen der Streckenführung zu Gunsten des Wildes und der Jagd um einige der letzten ruhigen Waldbereiche herum, stimmten die Jäger dem Projekt zähneknirschend zu.
Dies fiel umso schwerer, als Jahre zuvor schon einige Wildruhezonen durch Anlegen des sogenannten Geopfades zerstört und Wege anders als abgesprochen angelegt wurden. Inzwischen besteht eine zweite Mountainbikestrecke (Mö2), und alle Mömlinger Jagdreviere sind betroffen. Mit der aktuellen Zertifizierung und deutschlandweiten Medienbekanntmachung werden Biker aus ganz Deutschland eingeladen, die Mömlinger Strecke zu nutzen.
Liebe Mömlinger Mountainbiker, was habt ihr davon? Ihr hättet euch weiterhin freuen können über sicher zu befahrende, anspruchsvolle Strecken in reizvoller Landschaft. Damit ist es nun möglicherweise vorbei; kleine und große Horden fremder Biker werden nun Besitz von euren Strecken ergreifen, und ihr habt die Arbeit damit. Wenn Gemeindevertreter meinen, Mömlingen zum Zuhause des Mountainbikesports gemacht zu haben und sich dadurch wirtschaftliche Vorteile versprechen, so kann ich nur sagen: Da müssen schon viele Betten in Mömlingen belegt und noch mehr Schnitzel in Mömlinger Wirtschaften verzehrt werden, um einen solchen Gewinn zu erzielen, wie ihn die Jagdpächter in die Gemeindekasse einzahlen.
Das letzte forstwirtschaftliche Gutachten zur Waldverjüngung bescheinigt den Mömlinger Jägern nur noch minimalen Jungpflanzenabbiss und einen eigentlich zu senkenden Rehwildabschuss. Für vorbildlichen natürlichen Mischjungwaldaufwuchs konnte Mömlingen in den letzten Jahren stattliche Prämien kassieren. So schlecht kann also die Arbeit der Jäger nicht gewesen sein, als dass man sie jetzt mit wenig Fingerspitzengefühl vor den Kopf stößt. Durch die nun wohl weiter zunehmende Unruhe in den Revieren wird der vorgegebene Wildabschuss noch schwerer, der Verbiss wieder erhöht, Wildschäden vergrößert. Vor allem in der vegetationsarmen Zeit, wenn das Wild zu Energieeinsparungen gezwungen ist, und Feld und Wald kaum noch Deckung bieten, wird es von einer Revierecke in die andere gehetzt. Es leidet unter Energiemangel, wird körperlich schwächer und gegen Krankheiten anfälliger. Weiter zunehmende Wildunfälle sind programmiert. Der Wert der Jagden wird reduziert.Und das alles nur wegen des Prestigedenkens einiger Mountainbiker!? Helmut Schönfeld, Lindenstraße 32 C, Erlenbach"_


P.S. Eine für den MTB Sport förderliche und tatsächlich anspruchsvolle Strecke mit richtigem Flow findet man in MIL


----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2013)

Der Wald gehört halt einfach nur den Jägern und niemanden sonst aber hört bzw liest man irgendo das man gegen die Wanderer vorgeht und diese einschränkt ?

Das ganze generelle Thema ist einfach nur noch lächerlich ! Egal um welchen Wald es geht.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. April 2013)

Wir sollten uns wohl damit abfinden, dass wir in Zukunft unseren Sport illegal betreiben 
werden.  Sollen sie uns doch erschießen !! - ich kann es nicht mehr hören, lesen ...
und sch**** drauf  PUNKT


----------



## Micro767 (25. April 2013)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Wir sollten uns wohl damit abfinden, dass wir in Zukunft unseren Sport illegal betreiben
> werden.  Sollen sie uns doch erschießen !! - ich kann es nicht mehr hören, lesen ...
> und sch**** drauf  PUNKT



Da bekommt der Begriff Saftyjacked für uns ganz schnell eine neue Bedeutung


----------



## tyerax (22. Mai 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## herr.gigs (18. Juli 2013)

Bei dem Wetter verstehe ich es zwar nicht (wie so vieles andere  ) aber es wird vermutlich zu den Schönwetter Touris der Strecke passen:

Wer gestern/heute auf der Mö1 (nördliche Ecke Rtg. Pflaumheim) ein Schutzblech verloren hat, kann sich per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Degenhorst (16. Januar 2014)

hier mal ne info ist aber noch im aufbau  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/landkreis-aschaffenburg.799/


----------



## ironhorse74 (3. Juni 2014)

Windbruch !!!
Nach der Trailabfahrt vom Hainstädter Steinbruch, Trail am Waldrand Richtung Mömlingen, liegen ein paar Bäume quer ... hier ist zur Zeit eine Machete oder Bike-Bergsteigen angesagt. ride on


----------



## spessartwild (4. Juni 2014)

UUps, da lag wohl ein Baum quer. Jetzt wieder frei.


----------



## Kombinatschef (21. Juni 2014)

Heute 2xdie Runde 
Sehr trockene&staubige Schlüsselstellen, machen es mit dünnen Pellen nicht einfach. Ansonsten alle Abschnitte gut in Schuss und die wilden Himbeeren schmecken auch


----------



## Nomis10 (26. Juni 2014)

Am 5-6.7. findet wieder am sportheim in eisenbach das alljährliche Sportfest statt. Wir von der MTB-Abteilung bieten wieder für 10 Euro am Samstag den 5.7. einen ganztägigen Shuttel an. Außerdem findet am sonntag den 6.7. zum erstenmal eine 2-3 Stündige Enduro Tour statt.


----------



## Jörn Duensing (30. Juni 2014)

Hi Jungs, 

Wann gehts los? Sa + So? Wo gibts Details? 
Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft

Jörn


----------



## Nomis10 (30. Juni 2014)

am samstag fängt der shuttle um 10 Uhr an uund kostet 10 euro für den ganzen tag. Und am sonntag fängt die tour um 9.30 am sportheim an.
http://www.olympia-eisenbach.de/


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. September 2014)

Achtung !!! Vandlismus am MÖ1
Eins der beiden Druchflussrohre zur Grabenüberquerung (Buchberg, Trail Richtung Hainstadt) wurde herausgerissen und auf den Waldweg gerollt. Hab es zur Seite gelegt. (Mi./24.09.2014/19.00h)


----------



## Devilz1985 (25. September 2014)

Bin heute da lang und war alles gut gewesen,hätte mit sowas aber net gerechent auf dem Trail,danke fürs frei machen


----------

